

Twitter kills international SMS notifications - swombat
http://blog.twitter.com/2008_08_01_archive.html

======
axod
"When you send one message to Twitter and we send it to ten followers, you
aren't charged ten times—that's because we've been footing the bill."

Awesome business model there...

Thankfuly the UK doesn't charge to receive SMS, which is presumably why the
issue has arisen. The bill is firmly with Twitter for sending so many
messages, not with the people receiving them.

while(twitter.wontScale() && twitter.features.length>0)
twitter.features.pop();

